# Churchill Barracks, Lippstadt, Germany



## Romford Reject

Opened as a German anti aircraft base in 1933, taken over by the British in 1945.

Home to 49 Field Regiment RA and 22 Signal Regiment, it closed in 1992

Mostly redeveloped and being used as a modern housing estate, using the old accomodation blocks as flats



 ChurchillBksSSVCmast2 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*The old SSVC TV and Radio mast*​



ChurchillBksSSVCmast by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*Guard room*​



ChurchillBksGuardRoom4 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




ChurchillBksGuardRoom1 by Romford Reject, on Flickr






ChurchillBksGuardRoom3 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




ChurchillBksGuardRoom2 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


----------



## freespirits

nice mooch and pics dude keep it going


----------



## Romford Reject

Thanks a lot squire!


----------



## flyboys90

Interesting report,anymore?


----------



## Romford Reject

Well, actually loads, but no pics. Not sure if I should share all the gorey stuff on here, it seems a bit far fetched but can assure you all true


----------



## urban phantom

nice work mate would like to see some inside shots


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one, looking forward to more!


----------



## Seahorse

Never mind the sign, get up that mast!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber

"Derelict Places" and "Germany" don't seem to go together. I think they had enough of ruins in the Second World War.


----------



## Derelict-UK

LairdOfLochaber said:


> "Derelict Places" and "Germany" don't seem to go together. I think they had enough of ruins in the Second World War.




Rubbish, Absolute Rubbish. We went last year and around Berlin the place is LITTERED with old Soviet bases, every single one is abandoned, big enough for thousands of people to live there.

We are going back in a week, an excellent country on all accounts!


----------



## Seahorse

LairdOfLochaber said:


> "Derelict Places" and "Germany" don't seem to go together. I think they had enough of ruins in the Second World War.



They started it.


----------

